# تأثير عصارة مكبات النفايات الصلبة على المياه الجوفية



## شعاع الشمس (15 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا
لا شك بأن الجميع يعلم أن مكبات النفايات الصلبة في دول العالم الثالث بصفة خاصة تفتقر لأساليب التقنية الحديثة، لأنه ينظر إليها على أنها من التلوثات الغير منظورة، ولعل من أخطرها هو تسرب العصارة الناجمة عن النفايات بفعل مياه الأمطار وغيرها إلى المياه الجوفية والبيئة القريبة منها، والخطورة تكمن فيما تحويه هذه العصارة من مواد كيميائية ضارة.
نرجو من كل من لديه معلومات مفيدة حول هذا الموضوع أن يشارك معنا ويفيدنا.
ولكم الأجر عند الله.


----------



## a_h (16 فبراير 2006)

انشاء الله أحاول تزويدك ببرشورات بخصوص دفن النفايات الصلبه ومعالجتها في دوله الكويت وكذلك تزويدك بأنواع المواد الخطره التي تم ردمها و تزويدك بمعلومات بخصووص العصاره ,مع العلم بأنه توجد محطه لمعالجه النفايات الصلبه. ومعالجتها بأحدث الطرق المبتكره .


----------



## arnold_eg2002 (17 فبراير 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شعاع الشمس (17 فبراير 2006)

أخي الكريم a_h:
أشكرك جدا على مبادرتك وبانتظار ما ستقدمه من معلومات حول ما ذكرت، أنا الآن بصدد القيام بدراسة بحثية حول أحد المكبات القديمة والتي بها مشاكل عديدة من حيث تسرب العصارة للمياه الجوفية، ولعلي سأستفيد مما ستقدمه إن شاء الله، وسأقوم بدوري في المستقبل القريب بعون الله بوضع ما سأصل إليه بعد أن أنتهي من تحليل العديد من عينات المياه والتي قد تأخذ وقتا.
بانتظار مشاركات من يهمهم الأمر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## a_h (18 فبراير 2006)

اود ان تكتب لي عنوانك البريدي لكي يتسني لي ان ابعث لك كل الي انا وعدتك فيه 
الرمز البريدي بالاضافه الي البلد ورقم الصندوق 
لان المحتويات الي لدي بروشورات عن محطه معالجه النفايات الصلبه وطريقه ردمها في الحفره الخطره, وانواع المواد الخطره التي تم الرم وطريقه الرم وكذلك شكل الحفره والي يوجد فيها مواد عازله لمنع تسرب المواد او العصاره الي المياه الجوفيه


----------



## a_h (19 فبراير 2006)

العفو, احب ان ابلغك بحصولي علي ملف كامل من جميع الامور التي وعدتك بها والتي سوف ارسلها لك عن طريق *****ك ولكن اتمني ان *****ك يستطيع تحميل الملف لكبره,ويحتوي الملف علي صور لموقع الحفره الخطره وكذلك الحفره الخامله,و انواع المواد الخطره التي تم ردمها وخريطه للموقع وصور عامه للمحطه,ونتائج التحاليل للعصاره ومدى تأثيرها علي المياه الجوفيه,هل هناك تسرب للمياه الجوفيه وسوف احاول ان ارفق تقرير ودراسه بخصوص العصار وتاثيرهاعلي المياه الجوفيه ,والملف مكتوب باللغه الانجليزيه واتمني ان يفي بالغرض المطلوب وبالتوفيق


----------



## a_h (19 فبراير 2006)

بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## شعاع الشمس (19 فبراير 2006)

[frame=11 70] 
مشكوووور جدا أخي الكريم وبانتظار ما عندك على إيميلي الذي ذكرته سابقا،salahagoco على ياهو دوت كوم، يبدو لي من عناوين ما ذكرت أنها ستكون ذات فائدة كبيرة لي في مجال بحثي
بالنسبة للحجم ما أظن أن هناك مشكلة لأن المساحة عندي كبير جدا والتحميل إن شاء الله سيكون على ما يرام
على كل حال، نحاول 
ولك كل التقدير والاحترام



drawFrame()


----------



## a_h (23 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم, ارجوا المعذره علي التاخير ,صدقني من يوم الاحد وانا احاول ان ابعث لك الملف علي ال***** ولم استطع الي الان ,ومازلت مستمر الي ان يتم ارساله ,كذلك حاولت ارفاق الملف بالمنتدي ولكن يوجد خلل ولم استطع ارفاق الملف ولكن اوعدك بأني سأحاول مره اخري ومن طرق اخري الي ان يتم ارسال الملف لاني اعلم بان هذا الملف سوف يفيدك ويوفر عليك المشقه في البحث.
خالص الشكر لك .
اخوك a_h


----------



## شعاع الشمس (25 فبراير 2006)

[frame=11 70] ألف ألف شكر لك يا أخي.​الإخوة في المنتديات عادة يستخدمون مواقع استضافة الملفات على الشبكة، ومنها يمكن للآخرين فتحها وتنزيلها، أحد هذه المواقع هي موقع www.spread-it.com واللي يسمحلك أن تضع فيه حتى 500 ميجا دفعة واحدة، ويمكنك أن تجزئ الملفات في عدة فولدرات وتضعها منفصلة أكثر من مرة، ويمكنك أيضا أن تستعمل ضغط الملفات لتقليل حجمها، حاول معاها، وإذا كان فيه أي صعوبات قوللي عليها، طبعا ما تنساش تكتب بريدي على الموقع علشان يوصلني الرابط الخاص بالملفات.
بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك



drawFrame()


----------



## شعاع الشمس (2 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم أخوي a-h
إن شاء الله تكون أمورك كلها تمام، شغلتنا بتأخير ردك الكريم، كما أني بشوق لاستلام الملفات التي قلت عنها، كذلك أرجو ألا يكون هناك أي مكروه أخرك عن الرد، ولك كل الاحترام


----------



## a_h (2 مارس 2006)

اشكرك علي السؤال علي , وانا حاولت ان استخدم مواقع استضافة الملفات على الشبكة، ولكن لم استطع
وانشاء الله اليوم او بالكثير غدا انشاء الله سوف احاول ان ارسلها لك علي *****ك و كذلك المنتدي .


----------



## a_h (3 مارس 2006)

مساء الخير, لقد ارسلت بعض من اجزاء الملف علي بريدك الالكتروني علي ****** عن طريقي وسوف ألحقه ببعض الاجزاء الاخرى انشاء الله .
عند وصول الملف ارجو الرد علي هنا واعلامي بوصوله ؟ واذا يوجد هناك نقص ؟


----------



## a_h (3 مارس 2006)

هلا,حجم الملف 12.9 م ب ,لهذا السبب تأخرت بارساله لك وانا احاول ارساله لك بشتي الطرق


----------



## شعاع الشمس (3 مارس 2006)

[frame=11 70] 
يا هلا فيك أخوي ومشكور جدا جدا جدا، وصل ملف الوورد على البريد الإلكتروني اللي بعثته وهو رائع جدا ومفيد للغاية.
بانتظار الباقي منك، وبالمناسبة طالما حجم الملف 12.9 ميجا فأظن من السهل تحميله على أي من مواقع الاستضافة المؤقتة مثل megaupload أو spread-it أوغيرها، وخصوصا إذا عملت له عملية الضغط ليقل حجمه أكثر، لست أدري ربما هناك عقبات معينة تواجهك في كيفية التحميل، أخبرني إذا كان هناك أي شيء ممكن أساعدك بيه، ومشكور ثاني مرة على كل مجهوداتك الطيبة، وإن شاء الله ربنا يقدرني على عونك في كل ما تريد وأستطيع.
ولك كل الاحترام[/frame]


----------



## a_h (4 مارس 2006)

العفو,والشكر ايضا للأشخاص الذين حاولوا بقدر المستطاع ان نرسل لك الملف .
واتمني ان يفي بالغرض ,
ممكن سؤال؟؟ انت تعمل بحث للدراسه الشخصيه ام عامه وهل للدراسه الجامعيه لها صله بالامر؟والسؤال الاخر من اي بلد انت؟ ويسعدني ان الملف وصل لك وانشاء الله الباقي علي الطريق 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## شعاع الشمس (5 مارس 2006)

[frame=11 70] يا هلا فيك أخوي ومشكور دايما 
بالنسبة للبحث فهو بحث ماجستير في علوم وهندسة البيئة، والواقع أنني أقوم حاليا بدراسة تأثير عصارة أحد المكبات (الغير موافق للاشتراطات الحديثة) والذي به العديد من المشاكل خصوصا من حيث تسرب العصارة للمياه الجوفية، كذلك مكونات العصارة التي بها العديد من العناصر السامة جدا، وطبعا في مثل هذه الدراسات نحتاج للاستدلال ببعض البيانات للمقارنة مع الدول العربية والأعجمية بمختلف تقنياتها وإمكاناتها واختلاف مشكلاتها البيئية، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن هناك تخطيط لإقامة بعض المشاريع الحيوية بالقرب من منطقة المكب، لذلك فإن الدراسة تهدف أيضا إلى تحديد مدى جدوى إقامة مثل هذه المشاريع، مما قد يجعل الدراسة ذات طابع عام وخاص في آن واحد.
شكري لك مستمر ودعائي لك لا ينقطع بكل التوفيق والرشاد.
وبالإنتظار ...
[/frame]


----------



## صماش13 (5 مارس 2006)

ان تحلل النفايات الصناعية امر غريب


----------



## شعاع الشمس (8 مارس 2006)

[frame=11 70] الاخ صماش 
المقصود بالنفايات الصلبة هي النفايات الصناعية والمنزلية (القمامة) وغيرها والتي تخصص لها الدولة مكان معين لترمى فيه يسمى بالمكب، وتقول التقارير أن نسبة المواد العضوية في النفايات المنزلية للدول النامية تصل حتى 80 في المائة، وهي طبعا قابلة للتحلل، وتتولد العصارة بسبب دخول المياه واختلاطها بالنفايات الصلبة (المنزلية والصناعية وغيرها) إما من مياه الأمطار وهذا الغالب، أو بسبب أي جريان سطحي قريب من المكب، والعصارة هي ناتج ذوبان المواد التي بالعصارة في هذه المياه مما ينتج عنه تكوّن سموم خطيرة قد تتسرب إلى المياه الجوفية أو البيئة المجاورة مع مرور فترات طويلة نسبيا من الزمن.



drawFrame()


----------



## شعاع الشمس (13 مارس 2006)

[frame=2 70] 
وينك يا خوي a-h
عسى ما شر[/frame] ​


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 مارس 2006)

ارجوا منكم تزويدي باي معلومه عن المياه الجوفيه ومصادرها وكيفية حمايتها من التلوث وك1لك عن الابار


----------



## a_h (22 مارس 2006)

*تتمه للموضوع السابق بخصوص النفايات الخطره وطرق معالجتها*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,اشكرك ياشعاع الشمس علي السؤالي عني ,انا كنت هالفتره مشغووول شوي عندي دورتين صباحيه ومسائيه الصباحيه اليوم انتهينا منها وهي عن الاداره المتكامله للنفايات الصناعيه الخطره والسائله والصلبه , طبعا الجزء الثاني.
قدمتها الشركه الوطنيه للخدمات البيئيه .الكويت.وهذا موقعهم. 
www.wes.com.kw
اليوم الاول كانت المحاضره عن:
1-تصنيف المواد الصناعيه حسب خطورتها ومعالجتها.
2-تحديد النظم الواجب توافرها للتعامل مع النفايات بشتي انواعها.
3-اللوائح المنظمه للتعامل مع النفايات الخطره.
4-دور محطه استقبالالنفايات الخطره في تحديد أطار التعاون البناء مع الجهات المصدره للنفايات.
5-المشاكل الأنيه والمستقبليه في التعامل مع حفر الاستقبال.
6-مشاكل التخزين والكشف الدوري علي مواقع الاستقبال المؤقت.

اليوم الثاني:
1-التعرف علي الأليه الحاليه للتعامل مع النفايات الخطره وطرق معالجتها.
2-كيفيه استقبال واستلام المواد الخطره.
3-التعامل مع المواد الخطره أثناء النقل والتخلص الامن.
4-التعامل مع النفايات الخطره غير المعروف مصدرها.
5- طريقه التخزين والمناوله والتحقيق من النفايات ومصدرها.

اليوم الثالث:
.-Anorobic Thermal Disorption Unit and other RemediatioN Techniques
- KNPC-Oil Pit Discussion.
* التعرف عليالطرق الحديثه في معالجه النفايات الصناعيه الخطره الصلبه والسائله.

اليوم الرابع:
*عرض فني لمصنع معالجه التربه الملوثه بالزيت مع شرح لمراحل التصنيع والمعالجه (المصنع موجود لدينا في محطه استقبال النفايات الخطره في منطقه الشعيبه الغربيه).

-الكشف الدوري علي كافه مراحل الاستقبال والمعالجه في المحطه.
-عرض مراحل معالجه النفايات الصناعيه الصلبه "المصانع الخاصه بالمعالجه".
-عرض مراحل معالجه النفايات الصناعيه السائلهخ وتحويلها الي مياه تحريج ( غير صاله للشرب وتستخدم فقط للزراعه الغير مثمره).

اليوم الخامس والاخير:
-شرح ومناقشه علي الطبيعه لمواقع استقبال النفايات الخطره (مصنع معالجه الحمأه البتروليه).
-معالجه وتأهيل موقع استقبال الزيوت المستهلكه في منطقه الشعيبه الغربيه (KNPC),التعرف علي طريقه فصل الزيوت عن السوائل الاخري.
-زياره محطه استقبال النفايات ,النفايات الطبيه الخطره "محرقه وزاره الصحه ".

وفي النهايه تم شرح كافه المراحل الفنيه التي يتم من خلالها استقبال المواد الكيميائه الخطره والتعرف علي تعامل الجهات المعنيه في تصدير تلك المخلفات ومصادرها وطريقه حفظها ونقلها والبينات الواجب توافرها مع تلك الشحنات.

ولدي مذكره بسيطه ومختصره تحتوي كلي كل ماذكرت وسوف احاول ان ازودك بها انشاء الله في الفتره القادمه .مع تحياتي .
اخوووووك
a_h


----------



## شعاع الشمس (23 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]أشكرك جدا أخي a-h المحاور التي ذكرتها كلها ممتازة وياريت تتمكن تبعثها لي في القريب إن شاء الله
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق وجزاك الله كل خير
وسلملم[/FRAME]


----------



## ميسرة (2 أبريل 2006)

[[GLOW="00FFFF"] 
FRAME="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
انا طبة في كلية العلوم بالجامعة الاسلامية - قسم البيئة وعلوم الارض سنة رابعة ولدي بحث تخرج عن تاثير مكبات النفايات الصلبة على المياه الجوفية ارجو منكم افدتي بالموضوع اعلاه ... 
وجزك لله خير الجزاء 
ابنة فلسطين
ميسرة
[/FRAME]
[/GLOW]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (3 أبريل 2006)

[frame="10 70"]أختي ميسرة
أهلا وسهلا بيك ووفقك الله في دراستك وحياتك.
بالنسبة لطلبك فأنا أقوم أيضا بدراسة عن نفس الموضوع كأحد متطلبات نيل درجة الماجستير في علوم وهندسة البيئة.
لدي العديد من المراجع التي قد تفيدك ولكن أغلبها باللغة الإنجليزية، فإن لم يكن هناك مشكلة في اللغة فسأبعث إليك منها، وإلا فسأحاول أن أبعث لك ما أستطيع من مراجع عربية حول الموضوع.
قبل ذلك أرجو منك أن تحددي مطلبك بالتحديد، ما هو الشيء الذي تريدينه، دراسات سابقة أم التجارب العملية عن العصارة أو أي شيء آخر، وبعون الله لن أبخل عليك بشيء أستطيعه.[/frame]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (3 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="10 70"]يا أخي a-h وينك ووين اللي وعدت بيه، المهم تكون أنت بخير والباقي فداك.[/FRAME]


----------



## ميسرة (4 أبريل 2006)

[frame="5 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخي شعاع الشمس وفقك لله في دراستك واشكرك على ردك على رسالتي انني بحاجة الى بعض المعلومات عن ما هي الامور التي تؤثر بها العصارة على المياه الجوفية وما هي التحاليل التي من الممكن اجرائها على المياه الجوفية وعلى العصارة حتى نتِأكد من ان هناك تلوث واي معلومات ترسلها ان على يقين بانها ستفيدني في بحثي وان اعمل البحث باللغة العربية ولكن اذا كان هناك معلومات قيمة ومحددة فلا باس في ذلك استطيع ترجمتها والاستفادة منها 
وفقك الله واعانك على اتمام دراستك 
اختك في الله/
ميسرة 
[/frame]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (5 أبريل 2006)

*ملخص بسيط كبداية*

أختي ميسرة:
تعتبر العصارة أو الراشح الناتج من النفايات الصلبة من أهم المشاكل التي تهدد المياه الجوفية بصورة خاصة، وذلك عندما تتولد هذه العصارة من اختلاط المياه بالنفايات مما يجعلها تتسرب عبر طبقات التربة والصخور خلال فترات طويلة من الزمن، لذلك فإنه عند تصميم مكب النفايات الصلبة يجب مراعاة إبقاء النفايات بعيدة عن مصادر المياه وجافة قدر الإمكان وذلك حتى يتم لتقليل فرص تكون العصارة، يتم ذلك من خلال تقليل فرص دخول المياه كالأمطار وغيرها إلى المكب باستخدام شبكات التصريف الخاصة بذلك.
انظري الرابط التالي الذي يشرح كيفية عمل المكبات الحديثة وهو جزء من موقع الشهير (كيف تعمل الأشياء) http://www.Howstuffworks.com :

http://people.howstuffworks.com/landfill.htm/printable

وتعرف العصارة على أنها عبارة عن مياه ملوثة حاملة للمواد الذائبة الناتجة من تفاعل المياه الداخلة للمكب مع أكوام الفضلات الصلبة، ومن الممكن أن تكون العصارة على درجة عالية من السمية تبعا لما تحتويه من ملوثات وعناصر كيميائية بتراكيز مختلفة.
ولعله من أهم الأخطار المتعلقة بهذه العصارة هو احتمالية تسربها إلى المياه الجوفية حتى في المكبات التي تستعمل التقنيات الحديثة، لذلك فإن الدراسات الحديثة تركز على دراسة خصائص ومكونات هذه العصارة التي تختلف حسب مكونات النفايات نفسها، وكذلك إعداد المكبات بحيث يكون هناك عازل يمنعها من التسرب خارج المكب، إضافة إلى معالجتها لاستخلاص المواد الملوثة ونزعها.

ومن أهم العوامل التي تؤثر في خواص عصارة النفايات الصلبة بالمكب هي:
1.نوع النفايات.
2.طريقة طرح النفايات.
3.طريقة تشغيل المكب.
4.عوامل الطقس والمناخ.
5.العوامل الهيدرولوجية.
6.حالة المكب (الحالة الكيميائية والبيولوجية، الرطوبة، درجة الحرارة، الأس الهيدروجيني (pH)، وعمر المكب).

ويمكن إجراء أنواع عديدة من التحاليل على المياه الجوفية لتحديد مدى تلوثها بالعصارة، أذكر منها التالي:
الخصائص العامة: pH value, Total Solids, Suspended Solids, SO4, Cl.
مؤشرات التلوث: NH3, NO3, PO4, BOD, COD.
كما يمكن إجراء أنواع أخرى من التحاليل حسب الإمكانيات والحاجة. في المرفقات التالية تجدين بعض الملفات التي أرجو أن تكون فيها بعض الفائدة.

مشاهدة المرفق A_Catalogue_of_Leachate_Quality_Selected_Landfills.pdf
مشاهدة المرفق ATI-PLI-6(ModelRegulationLandfill)Final-Ar.doc

الملف الأول يحتوي على دراسة على عصارة عدة مكبات من دول مختلفة:

Mexico
Jordan
Thailand
Indonesia
Malaysia

وبيان التحاليل والنتائج المتحصل عليها، وهو مهم بالنسبة لك فيما أرى.
أرجو أن يكون في هذا الملخص فائدة لك، أنتظر ردك لتحديد مسار التكملة إن رغبت أي شيء.


----------



## ميسرة (6 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
المعلومات التي افدتني بها ممتازة وافدتني في تحديد تجاه مسار البحث الى الخصوصية اكثر لذ


----------



## ميسرة (6 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
المعلومات التي افدتني بها ممتازة وافدتني في تحديد تجاه مسار البحث الى الخصوصية اكثر لذ رجو


----------



## ميسرة (6 أبريل 2006)

[frame="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
اخي الكريم ان معلوماتك التي افدتني بها ممتزة جداوجعلتني احدد مسار البحث بصورة اكثر خصوصية لذا ااود ان اعلمك انني وضعت خطة للبحث تتحدث عن موقع الدراسة وعن المكب الموجود في المنطقة وهيدرولوجية وجيولوجية المنطقة ومن ثم التحدث عن النفايات الصلبة والمياه الجوفية بشكل عم وبشكل خص في المنطقة لذا اذا كان لديك اي معلومات واي اضافات ارجو تزويدي بها واي معلومة ترسلها لي ستفيدني باذن اله تعالى
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك 
وفقك لله واعانك
اختك / ميسرة 
[/frame]


----------



## ميسرة (6 أبريل 2006)

أخي شعاع الشمس:

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]الله يرضى عليك في الدنيا والآخرة [/grade]
]


----------



## ميسرة (6 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]الله يرض عليك دنيا وآخرة ...[/grade]


----------



## a_h (6 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته ,اشكرك اخي العزيز علي السؤال علي وانا الحمد لله بخير ,انشاء الله سوف ابعث لك ظرف يحتوي علي كتيب مختصر عن الدراسه والدوره التي قمت بها خلال الفتره السابقه بس ارجو ان تبعث لي عنوانك البريدي وصندوق البريد علي ال
علي حتي اتمكن من ارسالها لك بواسطه البريد.


----------



## شعاع الشمس (6 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]أشكرك أخي a-h وعنواني البريدي بعثته لك على بريدك الإلكتروني
لك خالص تحياتي واحترامي[/FRAME]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (6 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]أختي الكريمة ميسرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سعيد بتواصلك معنا وسأحاول أن أجمع لك ما أستطيع من معلومات حسب المسار الذي اخترتيه لدراستك
لك كل احترامي[/frame]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (6 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]السلام عليكم أختي ميسرة
الرابطان التاليان لكتابين باللغة العربية من ضمن الحقائب التعليمية والتدريبية للكليات التقنية،
قسم تقنية البيئة، تخصص حماية البيئة، بالمملكة العربية السعودية، بهما مواضيع حول أساسيات إدارة المخلفات الصلبة، الكتاب الأول للجزء النظري والثاني للعملي، وجدتهما أثناء البحث، أرجو أن تفيدك.[/FRAME]http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/environment/pdf/envl209.pdf

http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/environment/pdf/env209.pdf
أخوك شعاع الشمس


----------



## ميسرة (7 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم :
شعاع الشمس ..... أسعدت جداا بتواصلي معكم .... وبالمعلومات التي ارسلتها لي ... واتمنى ان نظل على تواصل... وانا في انتظار المزيد من المعلومات من قبلك.......أرجو ان ترسل لي معلومات عن المياه الجوفية ...
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير....
أختك في الله /
:75: ميسرة :63: 
ابنة فلسطين..


----------



## شعاع الشمس (8 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"]أختي ميسرة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموقع التالي 
http://www.answers.com
هو عبارة عن محرك بحث مفيد جدا في جلب المعلومات عن كلمة معينة مثل كتابة landfill التي تعني مكب النفايات، فتكون النتيجة عبارة عن شرح مفصل لهذه الكلمة مدعمة بشروحات من encycolpedia وغيرها من المصادر وكذلك تراجم للكلمة لعديد من اللغات بما فيها العربية إضافة إلى جلب قائمة ببعض الروابط المفيدة المتعلقة بالكلمة.
يمكن أيضا تجربة كتابة groundwater أو أي كلمة أخرى، إن كان الموقع جديد عليك فأرجو زيارته ومحاولة التمرس بتجربة العديد من الكلمات المختلفة، هو مفيد جدا حتى في استخراج التعريفات لمصطلحات معينة قد تفيدك في دعم دراستك، المشكلة طبعا أنه لا يدعم اللغة العربية.
وفقك الله[/FRAME]


----------



## a_h (10 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ,اخي شعاع الشمس ارجوا ارسال عنوانك البريدي مره اخري علي ايميلي 
واشكرك


----------



## شعاع الشمس (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي a-h
تم الإرسال وأرجو أن أكون قرأت البريد صح
لك خلص شكري وتحياتي


----------



## شعاع الشمس (13 أبريل 2006)

أخي a-h
هل وصلك العنوان البريدي
يرجى الرد


----------



## شعاع الشمس (13 أبريل 2006)

*للأخت ميسرة والجميع*

[FRAME="7 70"]أختي ميسرة
وضعت ملف لورقة بحثية عملية بعنوان دراسة حول تأثير عصارة النفايات الصلبة على المياه الجوفية بأحد مكبات النفايات الصلبة باليونان، أوضح الباحث في الورقة التجارب العملية التي قام بها، كما أوضح المسار الذي تتحرك إليه العصارة، وكذلك الخواص الكيميائة والفيزيائية للعصارة من خلال تحليل عينتين منها، إضافة إلى التحدث عن هيرولوجية المنطقة وجيولوجية التربة في الموقع، للأسف لا يوجد لدي الملف الأصلي إنما فقط لدي الأوراق كاملة مطبوعة، وضعتها بواسطة scanner في الملف المرفق، الصفحات مرتبة حسب تسميتها بالأرقام.
الملف اسمه fatta.rar، وهو على الرابط التالي:

http://www5.spread-it.com/dl.php?id=0b00f3542e1da70546b414b5d8fefdf1f95d80c5

أرجو أن تجدي فيه فائدة لك، وللجميع.
والسلام عليكم[/FRAME]


----------



## معماريون (13 أبريل 2006)

مكبات الصرف الصحي في بعض المدن تكسح عن طريق الوايتات ثم تكب في مجمع 
قريب من المدن ليس ببعيد حتى اصبح تجمعها كالبحيره الكبيره مكشوفه ونشاهدها 
ونحن في الطائرات
والطيور البريه حولها


----------



## شعاع الشمس (15 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]الحديث هو عن النفايات الصلبة (القمامة)، وهي حقيقة تمر بمراحل مأساوية في عدة دول عربية من حيث عدم الاهتمام بتأثيراتها البيئية.
أشكرك أخي معماريون على مرورك ويمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالي الذي به شرح مبسط للطريقة الحديثة في تشغيل مكبات النفايات الصلبة.
http://people.howstuffworks.com/landfill.htm/printable[/FRAME]


----------



## a_h (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليك اخي شعاع الشمس .
وصل البريد وسوف اقوم بارساله لك عن طريق البريد في اقرب وقت .اشكرك علي التواصل .


----------



## ميسرة (6 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
اختكم في الله لقد عدت الى المنتدى بعد الامتحانات وانا الان اعمل في بحث التخرج عن تاثير عصارة النفايات على المياه الجوفية رجاء من عنده موقع او اي بحث عن الموضوع يبعت لي اياه ضروري يكون الموضوع بالعربي..
وللجميع مني الدعاء بالتوفيق والسداد


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2006)

شباب اريد اي معلومات عن مضار النفايات على الميله الجوفيه وكذلك اضرار مياه المجاري على الابار الجوفيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميسرة (16 يونيو 2006)

[frame="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ::
أخوتي الأعزاء أنا الان فيالمرحلة الاخيرة من كتابة البحث وسوف ادرجه في الموقع باذن الله ... وان شاء الله تكون فيه الفائدة .....
[/frame]


----------



## شعاع الشمس (16 يونيو 2006)

*تمنياتي بالتوفيق للأخت ميسرة*

أختي ميسرة 
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق كما أتمنى أن أرى بحثك على هذا الموقع كما وعدتي وإن شاء الله سيكون فيه فائدة كبيرة
بالنسبة لي فأعتذر عن الانقطاع عن الموضوع من فترة بسبب كثرة المشاغل وتشتت الأفكار بين الالتزامات الكثيرة لدي
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق مرة أخرى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م ب (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تنشروه على الموقع هون علشان الغير يستفيد منه
ولا ما بدكم تفيدوا حدا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شعاع الشمس (23 يوليو 2006)

وعليكم السلام أخي م ب
الموضوع على الموقع ... والا انت شايف إيه؟
عموما نحن بانتظار وعد الأخت ميسرة بنشر بحثها هنا أو على موضوع مستقل ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع ونتمنى المشاركة منك ومن كل من له دراية ولو بسيطة بهذا الموضوع
لك تحياتي واحترامي 
اخوك شعاع الشمس


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اول شي يا شعاع الشمس انا وحده مو واحد 
تاني شي حكي كان موجه ل a_h مش الك


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## khdgh (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى الأخوة الكرام ارجو مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان تزويدي عن اثر مكبالت النفايات الصلبة المنزلية علىعناصر البيئة الطبيعية ( المياه- المناخ- التربة والنبات) لأنه عندي بحث عن النفايات في المنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية،ارجو أن يكون باللغة العربية إذا كان ممكناً،الرجاء يكون موثق بالجداول واتجارب المعملية. مع خالص شكري وتقديري.


----------

